# Gun Oil



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

No I am not gay. 

OK I am new to Semi-Automatic pistols, not new to guns. Have been a hunter for over 40 years, but I only have riffles, shotgun, and 357 mag pistol. They get used once a year. Well the 357 i sin my night stand.

So I go to the Shooting Range for the second time with my new Springfield XDS 9mm to see if I got my problem fixed of not ejecting rounds. First time out right out of the box it failed to eject 7 times out of 150 rounds. Called Springfield and they said that was normal and to clean and lube gun, and run a couple of hundred rounds through the gun.

So I get to the range. It was a slow day. Only people there is myself, Owner I know quite well, and his Gun Smith/Trainer. So they follow me out to the range. Load a magazine, and 3rd round failed to eject. The Gunsmith said let me see that thing. He field stripped it, and immediately said it was dry. Told him I just oiled it per Springfield Instructions of one drop on the barrel and each rail, then wipe off excess. He laughed and said wait a minute. Got a bottle of oil and slicked it up. Next 200 rounds no problems.

When done the Gun Smith asked me what kind of oil I used. I told him some old Rem Oil from my cleaning kit. He laughed and said quit buying Gun Oil and make your own. He said Rem Oil is too light and evaporates. So he gave me two recipes. One for a cleaner I think most of you know called *Ed's Red*. For the oil he used and said competition shooters use is:

2 parts 0-40W Mobile One Synthetic Motor Oil, and 1 part Slick 50. A quart of Mobile One is $8, and a pint of Slick 50 is $13 locally. More than enough to last me a lifetime.

Sure seemed to work. Anyone else do this? Comments welcomed.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

heard about this and did some research,,,no more reg. expensive gun oil for me,,,hi quality auto 5w-30 or synthetic,,,,,cleans,,takes the heat and protects,,,,added the cost savings,,,5-9 $ a quart.....


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

News to me. I've used Rem Oil for years on all my guns. Any malfunctions were the fault of the ammunition used. When I'm saying malfunctions I'm speaking of .22 Rimfire. I don't remember the last malfunction with centerfire, either pistol or rifle.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Tangof said:


> View attachment 1938
> News to me. I've used Rem Oil for years on all my guns.


News to me too. However Paul and his Gun Smith are not Spring Chickens. Both are ex military infantry NCO's trainers. Rick the Gun Smith has been working with guns all his life professionally and a competitive shooter. Both were of strong opinion Rem Oil is just not worth it, and home made lubes are far superior. If you do some searching like Police Forums, and Military echo the exact same opinions. You can make great Gun Oil for a fraction of the price you can buy it for. They even went on to say most of the Gun Oils on the market are just blends you can make at home at 1/10 the cost. Even the NRA says the same thing and has its own Recipe: of Mobile One, STP, ATF, and Hoppers #9 Solvent.

You can choose, believe, use anything you want. I do not care. But when I hear Law Enforcement, Military, NRA, and other professionals say you can make better lubricants and cleaners at home for a fraction of the cost. I take notice and listen. Rick even confirmed my old cleaner formula on Black Powder and Shot Guns I use Dawn Dish Washing detergent and Hot Water. For Carbon and crud use Spray Brake Cleaner ans Sthil Chain Saw Decarbonizer. Only commercial product Rick suggested was KG12 for Copper Fouling. Otherwise no reason to use commercial gun solvents.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I live in the Mojave desert (4.5" precipitation a year) and found that Rem Oil works very well in my environment. I shoot outdoors and the wind is usually kicking up dust and grit while I reload magazines with the slide locked open. The Rem Oil evaporates but leaves a light coating of teflon behind. I've never had a ftf or fte using Rem Oil on any of my semi-autos. If you need to "slick up" your gun with oil for it to function properly, maybe it's a problem with the gun.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

joepeat said:


> If you need to "slick up" your gun with oil for it to function properly, maybe it's a problem with the gun.


Perhaps but everything I have learned is this is a known problem with new Springfield XDS models. The tolerances are so tight they need 500 rounds to get them broke in. The range owner is a dealer of Springfield and Glock and explained it is not a real problem to worry about, the gun just needs broken in. When the Gun Smith looked at my gun immediately said it was too dry. Just a few drops and it worked perfectly. These guys are friends with many years of experience and told me the trade secrets. I trust them. What they told me is backed up by other professionals saying the same thing. I am an engineer, I maybe old at 57 years young, but my mind is open, and this ole dog can still learn new tricks. You can spend $8 for 4 ounces, or I can spend $8 for a quart that works better and likely the same stuff you are spending 8 times more for.

Take what you like, leave the rest.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

While I haven't heard that the XDS has that problem, wearing in of pistols and their slides by shooting them a few hundred rounds is certainly nothing new. I commonly advise that to any new pistol owner esp if they're planning on using the gun for defensive purposes where reliability is top priority. They will also develope their ability to eat additional types of ammo.

The oil issue arguement has been going on for years and probably will go on long after we're all dead. 

IMHO: The makers of gun oil understand the requirements of gun much better than the car lubricant engineers. So I'm a fan of using gun oil on guns and car oil on cars. That said, I think all of that stuff is WAY over spec for what the average gun owner does with his/her pistol. Gun oil merchants over hype the need to use THEIR oil when in fact just about any will do.

So in the case of the simple gun owner, proper lubrication is more important that which lubricant. I've seen threads where some guy took several oils (including Mobil 1, gun oil, WD-40,etc) and put them on common dinner plates. Then put them in the sun. Watched them for evaporation, stickyness, hardening, etc. The winner? 3-in-1. In fact, 3-in-1 used to say it was good for guns right on the can. 

I've never heard of a gun used by a typical owner on these kind of forums, say his fun failed because of the oil he used, like the slide welded to the frame at the range. Think about that. Our guns are NOT subjected to the stress, heat and pounding of wheel bearing on our car, or the rod bearings in the engine. It just isn't that complicated. How many times does the slide typically cycle before we clean the gun? Maybe 300 at the most? My God! These guns are tested over 10000's of rounds before they're put into production! They're just not that fragile!

A very experienced gun smith on another gun forum told me that he'd seen more wear on guns from being constantly take apart for cleaning than from bad oil. I've had more guns fail to operate because of excessive lubrication or wrong lubrication than wrong oil. 

So what do I use? Froglube where I can but for the most part I'm still using the same bottle of Hoppe's gun oil I've had for years but I have no problem using the can of 3-in-1 that my dad left me. 

Like you manual said, a few drops on the rails, a little bit on the barrel for the bushing and you're done. The only thing I'd add is to: 1) Use compressed air to blow out the trigger group, 2)clean your mags with any new gun and leave them totally dry (you might be shocked at the gunk you'll find in there). 

I've not had good luck with Rem Oil out of the different oils I've used. It just seem to disappear. 

So don't get all worked up about the oil, it's important, yes. But not life or death to your gun. Just RTFM. Over lube is worse.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Ive heard 3 in one used for years with great effect


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 2 friends telling me all they use is WD-40? I said you guys are crazy!!!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

In my anecdotal experience, WD-40 has a poor rep as a lubricant. I have only used it as a penetrant and for light duty rust protection, is why it's 'anecdotal'.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

WD-40 is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine. It's just fish oil and water. The WD stands for Water Displacement or so I'm told. 

THe best use I've found for it is removing sticky stuff left behind from bumber stickers and it's not too good at that. The one can I have has almost rusted through I've had it so long.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I totally agree on the submarine theory! I told these guys it's a bad choice and it works great for removing tree sap on your car!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok Derek has peaked my interest.
I have tried many lubes. Currently I usually combine 2 at a time on a q tip( super-lube liquid multi, sip 2000, fp-10 , mil comm mc 2300 or m-pro-7.) was going to try eezox until I read about the chemicals they use...NO THANKS. IMHO The best is slip 2000 and it costs the most.I have no issues with the lubes I am using but want to try the home mix out

just ordered mobil1 synthetic 0-40w, and some prolong (as slick 50 has some issues and is not availalbe on that site) and a couple plastic mixing bottles. Hope it works. If it is like or better than slip 2000 I will be thrilled. if not, the testing will continue until I find what is best for me

will f/u with a post in a few weeks


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my POV--humble opinion--submitted for consideration--you have entered the twilight zone of lube threads.......

mixed mobil 1 0-40w/slick 50 as the OP instructed and used it for a while. I think slip 200 is better. my slides feel better with that lube. That said this mixture seems ok. a bit thin. I put it up there with fp 10, mc 2300(mil comm), super lube for slide feel when racking.Now I wonder if a 10w-30 would be better. I have some merccruiser inboard motor oil(synthetic of course). maybe next batch I will try that weight with the slick 50.Going to try this oil mix for a while before trying ANYTHING else

I will begin mixing 1-2 drops + 1-2 drops of slip 200 OR Lucas extreme( a new addition since Sig likes it so much and it seems to work well so far) to a q tip and lube my guns per 

update 2-20-16 all is well . the lube mix is thin but works well. Interesting discovery on my part. I noticed the motor oil mix + 1-2 drops of lucas oil(either extreme or plain) seems to remain on the slide and in the grooves for the slide much longer than the traditional(and more expensive) gun oils I have named and used for years.--nice find thanks to the OP for this info(oil mix recipe)


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Spike12 said:


> WD-40 is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine. It's just fish oil and water. The WD stands for Water Displacement or so I'm told.
> 
> THe best use I've found for it is removing sticky stuff left behind from bumber stickers and it's not too good at that. The one can I have has almost rusted through I've had it so long.


WD40 has fish oil in it? So....according to some doctors, it can lower cholesterol.


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I live by Wolf oil.

Home Page


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I always get a smile when I hear about some guy who is going to try to out wit entire engineering staffs or industries by using a product designed for use in one market in an other or who has some dark art combo of stuff that will prove better than anything the industry can come with. I really wish there was a lab where the results could be accurately tested.

America - CAN DO!

God Love us!


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bacon grease.

Works good. You get the benefit of having to fry up and eat bacon before servicing your weapon, and that ain't a bad thing.

Yes, I am totally kidding.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Never heard of that home brew. There are many out there that guys swear by. Personally, I prefer Ballistol, but Mrs objects to it's lingering aroma. So, I'm back to RemOil.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Spike12 said:


> A very experienced gun smith on another gun forum told me that he'd seen more wear on guns from being constantly take apart for cleaning than from bad oil. I've had more guns fail to operate because of excessive lubrication or wrong lubrication than wrong oil.
> 
> The gunsmith was probably referring to_ detail _stripping causing wear, rather than field stripping. I'd agree with him.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> I always get a smile when I hear about some guy who is going to try to out wit entire engineering staffs or industries by using a product designed for use in one market in an other or who has some dark art combo of stuff that will prove better than anything the industry can come with.


Since when did gun manufactures employ petroleum engineers?

After to talking to a couple of Gun Smiths, a couple of Marine sharp shooters and a professional shooter, and NRA all say about the same thing. Use a heavy weight Synthetic Motor Oil as it far exceeds anything a gun can throw at it. Unanimously they say oil marketed for guns is repackage motor oil with jacked up price or a version of Ed's Red. Me I made a batch of 50/50 Mobile One and Slick 50. So far it stays put and does not dry out.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

During my time in the military in the mid-to-late 1990s, CLP was all we ever used on our weapons. I still have a can of it and use it, but ever since I found out how well synthetic oil works, I tend to use it more than anything else. CLP is still really handy out in the field if the bolt on a rifle gets sticky or something, and I do still really like using it as a cleaner.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can anybody show me a personally owned guy, NOT A 240Bravo, that failed and was junked because of oil failure?

Can anybody show me a test or field result that says Oil-X was better than Oil-Y?

My point is, we're not hard enough on our guns that using one oil over another makes any difference. Cleaning and using a given oil PROPERLY is WAY more important that the claims of all that snake oil. I use Froglube because I've seen it work. But I've also used 3-in-1 because of informal tests on gun forums where it DID win. 

IMHO: Unless you're talking a fully auto gun in the desert, just about any oil will do just fine.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Spike12 said:


> Can anybody show me a personally owned guy, NOT A 240Bravo, that failed and was junked because of oil failure?
> 
> Can anybody show me a test or field result that says Oil-X was better than Oil-Y?
> 
> ...


Best response I've seen in this thread, my entry included. Kudos Spike, you nailed it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Began using SLIP 2000 & SLIP EWL about 10 yrs ago and the difference compared to what I used to use is amazing. I was one of those any oil will do guys up til then. All my guns & pistols run without problems since I switched To SLIP 2000, my friends Benelli Super Black Eagle II would jam every time it got below freezing. We removed all the oil he was using (Rem oil) then lubed it with SLIP 2000 next day in the blind not a single jam, now its all he will use!


----------



## susancollin (Jun 6, 2016)

Ive heard 3 in one used for years with great effect


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

someone on another forum says that the following oil is mil-spec and works well

Castrol Brayco 300 General Purpose Lubricating Oil - MIL-PRF*32033 from SkyGeek.com

anyone on this site have any opinion on this product? have you used it? is it better than slip 2000 or fp 10?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

My preferece is CLP and TW25-B. I clean with CLP and lube with TW25-B. I'm sure Ed's Red works fine, Wolf Oil, Rem Oil too. Not sure I'd use WD-40, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Just my 2 cents worth, being a young kid of 74 I personally used 3in one and WD-40 for years with good results. I recently retrieved a muzzle loader that my EX
stashed at her mothers house for 30 years, it was cleaned properly with hot soapy water after firing and flodded with WD-40 to let it "soak" into the pores of the metal. Then wiped off, leaving a thin film, Remember it is a penetrating oil, and water dispersant means it pushes water away by replacing it on the surface of whatever you have applied it to.
When I finally got my BP rifle back I took it apart and had the bore examined with a scope and there was NO rust anywhere on the gun. So don't tell me WD-40 isn't any good, I know better. That wasn't the only rifle or handgn that I treated that way and left standing in the closet for years at a time then take it out after hearing how crappy WD-40 was to find it still shiny and blue, go figure!
As for 3in one, that was the only oil we used on our guns for years from my childhood in the 40's up till the 60's with nary a problem, and yes it included guns and fishing reels among other purposes it was supposed to be good for on the label. Imagine that! As a mater of fact I need to get another can of 3in one I've run out!

Then the sales programs for all these Gee Whiz lubricants and cleaners took off and now we even have a product that replicates frog sweat, LOL What a joke.
Most of the new oils are nothing more than automotive engine oil in an itty bitty bottle that they convince you is better than frog snot and charge you as much for an ounce as it would cost for a quart. Lucas oil is used in racing engines and farm machinery, might they bottle it for firearms, I'd bet they would of course they will tell you it has special additives so did snake oil salesmen back in the 1800's and early 1900's. 
Good old Hoppe's #9 as a solvent for cleaning, and a little 3in one or some synthetic motor oil applied judiciously, and you are good to go. Save your money for ammo! End of rant!
Gabby


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I agree with Gabby. 

I have been a hunter and shooter for over 50 years and have used WD-40 and REM-OIL almost exclusively. I used to shoot Skeet competitively. Being an avid duck hunter, my shotguns have seen some cold, wet, harsh, fresh and salt-water environments. I have broken the ice to put out decoys many times. I generally keep WD-40 and/or REM-OIL in my back pack (or range bag) and keep my guns well wiped down and oiled as soon as the hunt or shooting session is over. I also keep a oily rag in a heavy duty zip lock plastic bag handy and use it when I think I should. I have never had any rust problems or failures to fire due to lack of lubrication. 

I am an Engineer and while I don't disagree that there may be BETTER formulas, I have never had a problem using WD-40 or REM-OIL. With proper lubrication and care, a GOOD gun will work. I have read all the stories and have even thought, "well, if I start having problems, I will switch to the next best thing", but so far, I have found no reason to change. "If it works, no need to fix it." Works for me. 

And yes, I am that old, but I am still duck hunting and shooting my pistols frequently at the range. I hope to keep it up for a few more years.

"Keep 'em flyin"


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Swampguy, for me the exact opposite was true of Rem oil when it got below freezing it caused my auto shotgun I owned at the time to become an expensive single shot. Til I had a gunsmith tell me about SLIP 2000 my guns performed poorly in cold weather. But then our winters up here last longer and are much colder too, we don't "Break ice" we skate, drive cars & trucks and drill holes & fish on the ice.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ballistol is a good oil! never use WD-40. :smt023


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I agree with Blackhawkman WD-40 isn't even on my list as a lube or cleaner for any firearm, it was never made for gun maintenance of any kind.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I for one, don't use the "all in one" treatments....cleaner and solvent is just that....for lubes, I like Slip 2000 products
and Lubriplate greases. I have been thru the standard 100 or so oils on the market. I can't belabor the point of trying
everything NEW that comes out anymore.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

WD-40 is great for removing the sticky residue left over after peeling that huge warning label off Glock pistol cases.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

I just bought a Qt of Pennzoil full synthetic, and filled my little oilers with it so take a guess what I'll be using from now on!
Gabby


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

dereckbc said:


> No I am not gay.
> 
> OK I am new to Semi-Automatic pistols, not new to guns. Have been a hunter for over 40 years, but I only have riffles, shotgun, and 357 mag pistol. They get used once a year. Well the 357 i sin my night stand.
> 
> ...


Glad I came across this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Davidshine (Sep 5, 2016)

Wd-40


----------

